# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  مايكروسوفت تستعد لإطلاق Windows 11 مع ميزات تجريبية

## mohamed73

شاركت مايكروسوفت خططها لتطوير نظام Windows 11 في عام 2022 من خلال  منشور قصير على موقعها على الويب. وحسبما ورد، ستكون هناك ثلاث قنوات توزيع  مختلفة؛ قناة المطورين وقناة بيتا وقناة المعاينة.سيتمكن  المستخدمون على قناة المطورين من الوصول إلى بعض الميزات التجريبية، والتي  قد تصل أو لا تصل إلى البنية المستقرة. سيكون هذا الإصدار من نظام التشغيل  غير مستقر للغاية ولن يكون قابلاً للاستخدام كسائق يومي. في حين  ستحصل قناة بيتا على مجموعة من الميزات التي من المتوقع أن تتماشى مع  الإصدار النهائي، وبالطبع، ستكون أكثر استقرارًا. ومع ذلك، تظل قناة  المعاينة هي أفضل طريقة لتجربة ميزات Windows 11 القادمة حيث من المفترض أن  تحتوي فقط على مشكلات ثانوية لا يجب أن تكون عقبة في التعامل مع الاستخدام  اليومي. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

